# Pipe Threading Oil



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

If you just happen to be out of pipe cutting/threading oil, what would be an acceptable substitute for it? I have used machine oil and motor oil in the past but that was on an old die. I don't want to ruin a newer die. I haven't used the threader in a while and didn't know I was out. I have to thread some in the morning and don't really have time to go buy some.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

olive oil..


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

any kind of oil is better than no oil, but dies are expensive.

http://www.ehow.com/how_6200310_diy_-thread-cutting-oil-pipe.html


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Extra virgin olive oil and go slowly.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

bacon drippings


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> bacon drippings


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

360max said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


he wasn't joking. lard makes good cutting oil


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

WD-40 works.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Whatever you use , do not use the blue synthetic threading oil crap they sell. What a waste of money and good equipment that is.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

captkirk said:


> olive oil..


Thought you were kidding and started to say Olive Oil is not strong enough and Popeye is busy.:laughing:



MechanicalDVR said:


> Extra virgin olive oil and go slowly.


Just tried that, and it works pretty good.:thumbsup:



Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> bacon drippings


Why would I want to waste such fine seasoning on a pipe?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Your own urine.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chewy said:


> Your own urine.


That's how I do it even if I have cutting oil.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> That's how I do it even if I have cutting oil.


Its sterile and I like the taste.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Any kind of cooking oil can be used in a pinch. 
Old cutting oil is vegetable based and goes bad fairly quickly. The bacteria begins to smell bad. 

Vegetable cooking oil can be used in a pinch as its basically the same thing but with out the additives. 

Buy the right oil as soon as you can.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> bacon drippings


Mine as well be well fed, while threading Rigid....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

it would be an interesting twist to come home smelling like a diner cook, rather than that funky threading oil.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Mine as well be well fed, while threading Rigid....:laughing::laughing:


My kid got me a Bacon - Maple flavored donut Sunday. Tasted like a French toast breakfast with extra syrup.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Any kind of cooking oil can be used in a pinch.
> Old cutting oil is vegetable based and goes bad fairly quickly. The bacteria begins to smell bad.
> 
> Vegetable cooking oil can be used in a pinch as its basically the same thing but with out the additives.
> ...




I have heard of soap used as a threading lubricant, but I do not know how well that would work. Maybe in a pinch, it would better than nothing.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> I have heard of soap used as a threading lubricant, but I do not know how well that would work. Maybe in a pinch, it would better than nothing.


We used Palmolive once with a hand threader for 1". That was only because we were 30 miles from the shop. We didn't forget the oil can the next day. LoL


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Mine as well be well fed, while threading Rigid....:laughing::laughing:


The smell will get everybody hungry and 4 lbs of bacon on your supplies will get some questions from the IRS but I've not seen anything work as good.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

erics37 said:


> That's how I do it even if I have cutting oil.


But I'm always getting my pecker stuck between the pipe and the die Now it's always ribbed for her pleasure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

:whistling2:


oldtimer said:


> I have heard of soap used as a threading lubricant, but I do not know how well that would work. Maybe in a pinch, it would better than nothing.


 
Soap will provide the lubricating aspect but not the cooling to keep the dies from wearing.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Pipe threading oil is a heavy cutting oil, with a fair amount of sulphur in it. You really need to keep the right stuff on hand.

If I had to improvise, I'd use a high-solids cutting fluid, such as Moly-Dee. Next would be any general-use cutting and threading fluid, like the one that comes in a spray can.

Anything you're likely to have at home just won't do.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 3, 2012)

I've used a mixture of water, liquid dish soap and canola oil for cutting fluid. I noticed that if I use too much soap or too little canola oil, it has a tendency to promote rust.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

In the old days it was "use plenty of lard oil", according to an old Little Giant tap and die set I got awhile back.


----------

